# 2 Things for sure...



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

Igor turned 1 year old on the 16th of December and I'm a putz! I swear I looked where to post his bday info and I didn't see this Birthday section...so I posted it in General Info....oh well, as Mick said many years ago, "what a drag it is gettin old", meaning me...


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Well Happy belated Birthday Igor ....you're lookin' mighty handsome and comfortable on your couch !


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Aww, so kind, leaving lots of room on the couch for everyone else. Happy birthday!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

What a beautiful face- so smart looking. Happy belated birthday Igor and Happy Holidays to your OLD Man too.


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

Orphan Heidi, if that's you in your profile pic you and Igor could be bro and sis. The OLD man says, Ye be blessed", this Christmas!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks, well Heidi was blessed on Christmas Day- My son came to visit and took Heidi to 2 different dog parks to play
and visit w/ other dogs and then on a long hike on a trail here. He spoils her terribly. But she loves it and is now a social butterfly whereas when I first rescued her from the county shelter she was so anxious and fearful/reactive with other dogs. The shelter was like a ward in a Psycho movie. But one by one and careful introductions she has learned to really like other dogs and is now like a Dog Park Queen when she shows up.
Does Igor like Dog Parks?


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi, dog parks are a no go for Igor...Too much "crap" to deal with...


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Igor! Ok, but are you as old as Mick??


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

CometDog...lol...I'm 60...I think Micks got me by a good 40 years! Keith???? No one knows how old Keith is...lol!


----------

